
New Hitwise Stats Show How Bad Hitwise Data Is - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/20/new-hitwise-stats-show-how-bad-hitwise-data-is/
======
ashot
The google chart is intl data vs hitwise entry which is US only data. This
explains the facebook anamoly (recent intl growth vs myspace and craigslist
which have remained primarily us sites)

edit: this is the us only chart, which more or less matches hitwise data:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=myspace,+craigslist,+facebook...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=myspace,+craigslist,+facebook&date=all&geo=usa&ctab=0&sort=0&sa=N)

------
dhotson
Disclaimer: I used to work at hitwise.

All of these analytics services have some bias.. Google only measures traffic
to their site, whereas hitwise compares things in more relative terms.. I.e
percentage of all searches (all search engines). Hitwise has an advantage
because they collect data from ISP's, but the bias is that they don't collect
data from all ISP's.

Anyway, I hope that helps to clarify.. And I still think techcrunch are full
of shit. :P

------
omarchowdhury
It’s no secret how bad Techcrunch is at gathering statistically relevant data
about Internet traffic.

I'm thinking Arrington either didn't know he was comparing 2 different data
sets (US vs. Worldwide) or he is trying to negate any bad press Facebook may
get over the Hitwise data.

